# SIMPLEMENTE PUNO



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Simplemente Puno


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Que bonitas fotos, la Catedral me gusta mucho.


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

que buenas las fotos, buen aporte kay:


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Creo que si Puno hubiera conservado esos edificios historicos de una o dos plantas con colores vivos, ahorita sería una de las ciudades mas lindas del Perú.


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Que linda se ve la ciudad. Ojala que poco a poco progrese mas y se vuelva mas bonita. Que cheveres las fotos, nunca habia ni pensado que habian casitas asi de bonitas en Puno...aunque tiene historia de colonial y eso.


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Muy buenas fotos Bruno, gracias por compartir.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Bonitas fotos del altiplánico Puno!


----------



## Dodiperu (Nov 20, 2005)

*Interesante Puno*

Se debe sentir algo super especial estar en Puno....con nieve debe ser fabuloso.... estuve apenas en la estaciòn ferroviaria de Juliaca y no pude conocer el famoso Titicaca.... Està en mi libro de pendientes el conocer Puno.
Dodi


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

ojalá que Puno, deje de ser la marginada del Perú y se empiece a desarrollar.

Chéveres las fotos !


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

esta ciudad me llama mucho la atencion, ojalá salga adelante, me gustaria visitarla, alguien sabe q temporada es buena para ir?


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

supongo que primavera..antes que empiezen las lluvias...asi no tienes tanto frio pero tampoco te ahogas con la lluvia


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Bratzo said:


> supongo que primavera..antes que empiezen las lluvias...asi no tienes tanto frio pero tampoco te ahogas con la lluvia


Ok thanks bratzo


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Esta bonitoo


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Muy buenas fotos y lindo lugar, muy pintoresco


----------



## GatoNegro (Feb 17, 2005)

Concuerdo que se deben preservar y conservar los edificios antiguos y coloridos, las fotos muestran lindos detalles. Acabo de leer un libro sobre esta zona, puse un thread sobre el lago en Nuestros Paisajes Naturales, si alguien quiere echar un vistazo ......


----------



## ebesnes (Oct 10, 2005)

Por que las veredas son tan angostas? Parece que no cabe ni una persona en ellas.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Alguien sabe del nuevo malecon de Puno?


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

ya se construyo su primera etapa  , para este año viene su segunda etapa, lo bueno que ahora el malecon permitio ordenar la zona, y descontaminar el lago


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

de puno lo que me gusta es su folklore, la sayas, morendas y diabladas, muy parecido al folklore boliviano.


----------



## g_frisancho (Jun 25, 2007)

muy buenas fotos, con mucho detalle casi todas, y sí, tendrian que conservarse las ultimas casas coloniales y republicanas que quedan, para que Puno no pierda la tradicion arquitectonica historica que tiene.


----------



## NAVEGADORPERU (Apr 17, 2007)

Bonito Lugar .


----------



## vatosmart (Apr 5, 2007)

bakanes fotos


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Puno se ve bakan las fotso q he visto .... ojala q pongan mas para hacernos una idea un poco mas general d la ciudad.


----------



## PieroMG (Jun 24, 2007)

Me parece una ciudad muy...pintoresca, se ve bien.


----------



## dldzoids (Apr 2, 2007)

Solo deseo que ciudades como estas mejoren en todo, sobretodo referente a la pobreza.


----------



## Poligono (Apr 18, 2007)

J Block, tanto gusto muy buenas las fotos.


----------



## JESUS_AQP (Jun 3, 2007)

*PUESTA DE SOL EN EL LAGO TITICACA*


Shot with C765UZ


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Tremenda foto!


----------



## PieroMG (Jun 24, 2007)

Wow impresionante foto


----------



## thecarlost (Nov 6, 2005)

Que de "Simple", no tiene nada!


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Ay Puno... te verás igual en veinte años?


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

de Puno no he escuchado buenos comentarios acerca de la ciudad, espero algún sacar mis propias conclusiones.


----------



## Aleho (May 20, 2006)

mmm ps yo tampoco he escuchado cosas buenas de Puno; sin embargo, vine al foro peruano buscando un thread de esta ciudad porque me llama mucho la atención, si no estoy mal el casco urbano está a más de 3.800 msnm -segun Encarta-, se me hace increible vivir a esa altura, el ambiente debe ser super raro y el frio... uff! muy rico conocer no solo su arquitectura y su historia sino tambien su cultura. ojala que le presten atencion al problema de la pobreza pero que no por esto, las comunidades que habitan el altiplano pierdan sus costumbres... eso se me hace su mejor tesoro. muy pintoresco Puno... Saludos desde Colombia.


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Lindas fotos...sobre todo la fachada de la catedral y el caballito de totora--hermoso!


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Me había olvidado de estas fotos, están muy buenas Jota, Hay que ponerlas en el foro latino.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Puno tiene preciosas reliquias historicas como toda ciudad andina grande. Solo falta mayor trabajo de mejoramiento en el aspecto físico del lado moderno.


----------



## alezx (Nov 22, 2006)

Cheveres fotos de Puno.


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

Puno es impresionante, el Lago Titicaca, el más alto del mundo. Es un lugar turístico, tal vez se necesita más inversión ahí. Eso si, les recomiendo para que las personas que lo visiten se hagan un chequeo médico previo (presión arterial y electrocardiograma) ya que está a casi 4000 metros sobre el nivel del mar. Hay que llevar bastante abrigo que hace muchísimo frío.


----------



## ferkas (May 26, 2007)

Bonitas fotos.


----------



## nekun20 (Feb 6, 2007)

No lo había visto  está muy interesante Puno, me lo imaginaba peor, pero se ve relativamente bien, saludos.


----------

